# Best 2.1 speakers?



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 27, 2013)

I need a new pair of 2.1 speakers. I want something for listening to music. Though here is the thing. I bought a pair of Z623's last october and till this date have been through 3 pairs all the subwoofer failing to power the rest of the system. Typically I have the volume at 60-65% volume with the sub at 50% as with some music any louder and you can hear cone distortion or the subwoofer gives off that electronic smell. Don't get me wrong they're not bad, but I want something more powerful and better built so I can increase the volume without worrying that the subwoofer is going to burn out. Budget $250.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 27, 2013)

Klipsch - ProMedia 2.1 Speaker System < Amazing

Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 < havnt heard these but the specs are good


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 27, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Klipsch - ProMedia 2.1 Speaker System < Amazing
> 
> Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 < havnt heard these but the specs are good



I was looking at both those. I was thinking of also possibly maybe getting two 130ish rms Jensen bookshelf speakers and my own sub since I have a large desk but that would be going into the 400-500 range.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 27, 2013)

Ive had the Promedia for about 6 years. It almost sounds as good as a $1000 system I have in the other room


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 27, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Ive had the Promedia for about 6 years. It almost sounds as good as a $1000 system I have in the other room



I'll have to see if I can find a pair instore here in Australia.

Edit: Has anyone heard both the Z623 and Promedia 2.1 and can tell me just how much better they are? Because judging off youtube videos is quite difficult haha.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 27, 2013)

My Creative Inspire 2.1 system have been amazing this last 7+yrs, still sound as good as the day i bought them ($22.50) 

Otherwise have a look at some of these and see what you think. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=567_568&vk_sort=1


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 27, 2013)

Head over to len wallis audio(Lane cove), you may be able to pickup a second hand/demo model cheap. That's where we got some of our theatre speakers from for a good price.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 27, 2013)

DAC+amp+rec+good speakers or DAC+active monitors

I'm goin for that when I move.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 27, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Head over to len wallis audio(Lane cove), you may be able to pickup a second hand/demo model cheap. That's where we got some of our theatre speakers from for a good price.



Thanks for that, will have a look.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 2, 2013)

I've had the soundstick II for a while now, it looks a bit like a dick but they sound good. The sound sticks III are out now. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042F3K9W/?tag=tec06d-20

They sound great.


----------



## burtram (Aug 2, 2013)

I went with two bookshelf home theater speakers (Infinity Primus 150's) and an amp (PylePro amp), hooked to my pc. Never looked back at regular pc or multimedia speakers again. It also only cost me around $150. Though yea, I see you want a sub in there, but from my experience, I don't miss my sub, the sound is very well balanced.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 2, 2013)

In the $250 price range I'd def go for the Corsair SP2500 set. Klipsch has fairly good midrange clarity, but I think these would edge the Pro Media set out with less harsh highs and probably tighter bass. Pretty nice DSP included too with EQ adjust. You can also get it for just $180 right now at Newegg. You'd have enough left over for a Vengeance 1500 HS.


----------

